
Can you solve GCHQ's Christmas card puzzle? - xd
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35058761
======
DerekL
This type of puzzle is called a “Nonogram”, and is known by many other names.
They are often printed in puzzle magazines and books, and there are many
computer implementations. I used to visit griddlers.net all of the time.
Nintendo made the “Picross” series, including a 3D version for the DS.

Also, solving them is an NP-complete problem.

